
Writing the next chapter for Prismatic - grayclhn
http://blog.getprismatic.com/next-chapter/
======
iampims
The team at prismatic listened to our complaints about not being able to
export our data:

> Update: You can also export the URLs of all your saved stories in CSV format
> by first logging in to the webapp, and clicking "Export Stories" in the
> drop-down menu next to your avatar in the left side panel.

Kudos for listening to the community, especially during what must be a
difficult moment to go through.

------
detaro
9 days warning, recommendation to export data is to manually copy out the URLs
or send them to pocket, individually. In a news reader app where you've
possibly have viewed and archived hundreds or thousands of articles.

Another example of "don't trust startups with your data"

~~~
bachmeier
More accurately, don't put your data in someone else's cloud. It could be a
lot worse. A company could sell your data when they shut down the product, and
there's not much you can do about it. What happens in a few years when Slack
is no longer a hot new thing, revenue slows, and another company buys them out
because they'd really love to mine that awesome dataset.

------
minimaxir
Microsoft apparently wanted to buy them in March:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/01/prismatic-2/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/01/prismatic-2/)

Guess that didn't go as planned.

------
michel-slm
RIP Prismatic. Got into it from the Clojure community, and hoping they do well
in their next endeavor -- and their libraries remain maintained esp.
prismatic/schema !

------
alexkehayias
Love the work they open sourced in Clojure. Very sorry to see them go. I was a
user of their app for awhile, but I tend to believe human led curation
provides better signal to noise when it comes to content. It was a tremendous
effort in trying to break that barrier and I'm thankful for all they
contributed back!

------
squidlogic
Going to miss these guys. They wrote some beautiful clojure.

------
frobnicator
For those asking about exporting saved articles, I just found an "Export
Stories" link on the web in the profile drop-down menu.

------
josep2
Will miss Prismatic a lot, I use the app everyday. Anyone know of a similar
app?

------
iampims
They could at least offer automated exports of the links we've kept.

~~~
jgalt212
Yes, I agree. That feature shouldn't really be more than a few hours work.

